# Looking to see how much interest there is



## GrandRiverNitro (Jan 10, 2007)

I would like everyone that would be interested in a track (offroad and dirt oval) that would be located between Grand Rapids Michigan and Lansing michigan to contact me. My friend and I are trying to see how much interest there would be before we build it. Thanks to all.


----------

